# Funniest/cutest thing you've seen or heard at a horse show



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

That is what I love to see when I go to arena shows - the LITTLE kids who are SO EXCITED on their been there done that ponies packing them around the ring. Priceless!


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

Last summer, I was at a local open show. During a walk/trot class for little kids, a little girl's horse got a bit over-excited and she ended up falling off. She started crying and everyone thought she was upset because she had gotten scared or hurt. Then, in-between sobs, the whole crowd heard her say, "I waaaant baaaack ooon!" It was so adorable; the crowd was basically collectively like, "Awwwwww!" 

The judge gave her a leg-up and they kept going with the class.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Cutest i saw was a young handler class, with miniatures. The kid was about 3 but in full show gear (tweed and jods and hat and gloves) 

Poor kid walked about three paces and fell over and just proceeed to smile and let himself be dragged by the pony walking along. He came second in a two horse class haha


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I've been out of the show ring for nearly 20 years, and when I did show, I was never very serious. I went to about 2 local shows a year.

The funniest thing I ever did at a show was entering jumping and barrel racing at the same show on the same horse. I actually won the jumping class... never mind that I was the only one who entered.  I didn't win much, but I had fun!


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

I once went to a show was there was this really lazy horse and when his owner cantered up too the jump he stoped and started stomping, not pawing stomping! He then turned around and started doing the zenyatta step. The horses owner just cracked up with everyone else around her


----------



## SpicedGold (Aug 2, 2011)

My funniest moment was very recent - I took four students to a show at the beginning of the month. One of them was on a very excitable grey pony. They had been doing very well all day, then in the very last class they had entered, grey pony decided she didn't like the look of one of the jumps near the side of the arena.

She ducked out, found the fence a bit close, and jumped over that as well. Luckily there wasn't anyone standing on the other side! It was only a practice show so they allowed her to go back in and finish the course, but it was hilarious seeing this tiny grey pony come sailing over the fence. :rofl:

(To their credit - they won and placed second in their previous two classes)


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

grabbed my show halter getting ready for an in hand trail class and my halter had no lead attached to it. I don't know what happened to it whether it was misplaced or stolen ill never know. I had to go and do that trail class in my fancy silver halter and a blue cotton lead rope :rofl:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was announcing a show so had a good view of the arena. A buxom gal was barrel racing in a sloppy Tshirt and flannel shirt/jacket which was unbuttoned. Green horse coming off #3 began to buck. On the third buck he unloaded her and took off for the entrance with her bra, tshirt and shirt hanging neatly on the saddle horn. She was on her knees trying to cover herself. Even Hollywood writers wouldn't have tho't that one up.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

That's what it's all about! Great story.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cutest thing I've ever seen was the 4-5 year old little boy showing his 15.2hh paint gelding at a local schooling show. He showed him first in halter (where he placed nicely). He barely came up to the bottom of the horse's barrel. :lol: Then, he saddled him himself and climbed aboard for the walk/jog classes, where he also places nicely. It was adorable, though, as his little feet didn't even reach below the edge of his saddle pad! This was five or six years ago.

Imagine my surprise when I went to one of the first shows at my barn this year and there was the same little boy on the same gelding, competing in the same classes! He's about 9 or 10 now and the gelding listens to him a lot better, but I just couldn't believe my eyes when I saw him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

